# Richtig droppen



## desoxymo (9. August 2010)

Hi

Ich wollte fragen was man beim droppen beachten muss. Wie wichtig ist die geschwindigkeit. Muss man abspringen oder nur drüber rollen. Lehnt man sich dabei nach hinten oder wie ist das.
Ich hoffe auf hilfreiche Tipps. 
Bei so Northshore Drops kipp ich einfach nach vorne und fall dann fast über den Lenker, also bräuchte ich was hilfe.

Lg
Desoxymo


----------



## Tang (9. August 2010)

Für einen Drop brauchst du nicht abspringen. Wenn sich dein Vorderrad der Kante nähert, drückst du dein Bike am Lenker nach vorne, lehnst dich somit automatisch bzw. passiv nach hinten. Natürlich musst du dafür soviel Geschwindigkeit haben, dass das Hinterrad beim Ende der Stoßbewegung über die Kante ist. Sonst fällst du nämlich nach vorne auf's Vorderrad.

Kannst du diese Geschwindigkeit nicht aufbringen (z.B. nicht ausreichend Beschleunigungsweg), musst du den Drop anders angehen. Nämlich mit einem leichten Wheely: Bevor das Vorderrad über die Kante geht und quasi "fällt", ziehst den Lenker hoch und drückst in die Pedale, dass du nur auf dem Hinterrad den Drop runterfährst und auf beiden Rädern landest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tang (9. August 2010)

Achso... du kannst beide Varianten an Bordsteinen üben.


----------



## Marc B (9. August 2010)

Genau, Bordsteinkanten sind gut für Anfänger, um die Bewegung zu verinnerlichen.

Hier mehr zum einfach Floater Drop:

http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/?page_id=461

Und hier schreiben wir beide Drop-Arten:


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (26. August 2010)

Wie tastet Ihr Euch denn an neue/höhere Drops heran?
Ich meine ich bin noch in der Kinderliga was sowas angeht, aber Angst habe ich trotzdem... 
Wollte gestern z.B. drei Stufen droppen - klappte auch beide Male, aber beim zweiten Mal trotzdem verrissen und danach keine Lust mehr (okay, war vielleicht auch 'n schlechter Tag).

Auf jeden Fall versuche ich immer aktiv abzuspringen, aber wenn man kurz vor der Kante Angst hat mit dem Vorderrad zuerst aufzuschlagen klappt das nicht mehr so gut -> Angst -> Blockade.

Macht ihr erst mehrmals 'nen FloaterDrop und fangt dann später mit aktivem droppen an?
Und wohin schaut Ihr bei Angstdrops? Eher in die Ferne, oder eher direkt auf die Kante?

Auch wenn drei Stufen an sich 'n Witz sind - Angst ist leider nicht rational.


----------



## Kettenglied (26. August 2010)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Wollte gestern z.B. drei Stufen droppen - klappte auch beide Male, aber beim zweiten Mal trotzdem verrissen und danach keine Lust mehr (okay, war vielleicht auch 'n schlechter Tag).



Eindeutig ist das dein größter Fehler. Du darfst nach dem 2.Versuch nicht schon aufgeben. Es gibt nix schlimmeres als den Spot ohne Erfolgserlebnis zu verlassen.
Nicht soviele (am besten gar keine) Gedanken machen was alles passieren könnte. Wenn du das mal machst dann vergiss es am Besten ganz. Wenn du zaghaft bist dann gehts garantiert schief.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (27. August 2010)

@Kettenglied:
Ja, ich muss da definitiv mehr üben - habe ich auch vor.
Nur wenn man so 'nen Tag hat wo sich die Beine eh wie Pudding anfühlen denke ich das es besser ist abzubrechen bevor noch wirklich was passiert.


----------



## Datenwurm (27. August 2010)

Da ich  Drops (^^) mit Abstand am liebsten springe beschreibe ich mal kurz meinen Weg dahin:

Bordsteinkanten runter - bis man mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig aufkommt und es sich sehr weich anfühlt beim Landen (egal was für ein Fahrrad man nimmt)

Dann Treppenstufen suchen, erst 1 dann 2 dann 3 dann 4...

Nicht aus zu großen Höhen ins Flat (waagerechte Landung) springen, das tötet das Material.

Am besten zum springen (hoch wie auch runter) fand ich 3 stufige treppen.

Auch im Gelände dann versuchen mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landen. Kann man sich gut vorstellen, wenn man 90° seitlich zum Drop steht: so wie die Landung gefälle hat muss also auch das fahrrad aufkommen. 


Geschwindigkeit und Fluglage etc. ist reine übung, das dauert halt etwas. Dann wird man süchtig und sieht nahezu überall auf der Welt um einen herum drops

Edit: wenns mal zu weit geht (verdammt, wie liebe ich die harte kompression^^)





zwar schon gut 3 Jahre her, aber zeigt mich beim üben...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (27. August 2010)

Ich habe um die Ecke 'ne Treppe mit 2 1/2 kleineren Stufen - da habe ich überhaupt keine Angst mehr vor. Aber die andere Treppe mit 3 Stufen macht mir derzeit noch Probleme - die einzelnen Stufen sind vielleicht auch etwas höher. Werde da mal weiter üben. Ich werde mal schauen ob es nicht für den Anfang, zum überwinden der Angst, Sinn macht einfach nur mit viel Speed im Floater-Drop da rüber zu jagen. Den finde ich nämlich einfacher anzuwenden als aktives abspringen. 

Das Bild sieht übrigens sehr krass aus...Respekt. 
Anfang nächsten Jahres wird sich zum AM auch noch 'n FR-Bike gesellen.
Ich hoffe das macht mir die Sache auch nochmal leichter.


----------



## rxx (27. August 2010)

Mal den Frage zur Landung:
Was mach ich falsch, wenn ich zuerst auf dem Vorderrad lande. Hab eine selbstgebaute Rampe ca. 40cm hoch, auf einer eben Strasse aufgebaut, Landung also immer auf ebener Fläche?

Danke für eure Tips.

Rey


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (27. August 2010)

rxx schrieb:


> Mal den Frage zur Landung:
> Was mach ich falsch, wenn ich zuerst auf dem Vorderrad lande. Hab eine selbstgebaute Rampe ca. 40cm hoch, auf einer eben Strasse aufgebaut, Landung also immer auf ebener Fläche?
> 
> Danke für eure Tips.
> ...



Ich denke das Du beim Absprung zuwenig am Lenker ziehst - deswegen sackt das Vorderrad nach dem Absprung ab und Du landest entsprechend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (27. August 2010)

rxx schrieb:


> Mal den Frage zur Landung:
> Was mach ich falsch, wenn ich zuerst auf dem Vorderrad lande. Hab eine selbstgebaute Rampe ca. 40cm hoch, auf einer eben Strasse aufgebaut, Landung also immer auf ebener Fläche?
> 
> Danke für eure Tips.
> ...




grundsätzlich machst du was verkehrt - gewichtsverlagerung.

aber wenn deine rampe nur so lang wie dein radstand bzw. kürzer ist wird das hinterrad stärker gekickt, sodass man eher auf dem Vorderrad landet


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

es kommt auf den drop an, den du fahren willst, im prinzip gibt es aber zwei (drei)techniken:
das was als floater bezeichnet wird, ist das fahren eines drops ohne aktive absprungbewegung nach oben, der fahrer versucht lediglich so dosiert am lenker zu ziehen/das bike unter sich durch zu werfen (ruckartige verlagerung des gewichts nach hinten), das er möglichst mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig die landung trifft.

als zweites gibts den drop mit aktivem abspringen an der kante, dadurch erhöht sich die airtime, sodass man weitere sprünge machen kann, z.B. bei roadgaps, die nicht an sich schon nach oben kicken aber dennoch relativ weit sind, ist das sehr nützlich. Man zieht hier nicht nur am lenker/verlagert das gewicht, sonder drückt sich komplett ab, soähnlich wie ein skispringer.

als drittes gibt es noch den pre-jup. Das ist eine technik, bei der man vor erreichen der Kante einen Bunnyhop macht um beim übertreten der kante bereits eine vertikale gescheindigkeit zu haben. Dadurch ist das zeitintervall zwischen übertreten der absprungkante und dem einschlag in der landung kürzer, sodass man kurze drops dennoch mit höherer geschwindigkeit überfahren kann.


----------



## rxx (27. August 2010)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> aber wenn deine rampe nur so lang wie dein radstand bzw. kürzer ist wird das hinterrad stärker gekickt, sodass man eher auf dem Vorderrad landet



Ja Rampe ist relativ kurz, auf alle Fälle kürzer als der Radstand. Das mit dem "Kick" hab ich bereits gemerkt! 

Meinst du dass man dann etwas mehr am Lenker "ziehen" sollte und Gewicht nach hinten?

Rey


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

rxx schrieb:


> Meinst du dass man dann etwas mehr am Lenker "ziehen" sollte und Gewicht nach hinten?


genau so


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. August 2010)

rxx schrieb:


> Ja Rampe ist relativ kurz, auf alle Fälle kürzer als der Radstand. Das mit dem "Kick" hab ich bereits gemerkt!
> 
> Meinst du dass man dann etwas mehr am Lenker "ziehen" sollte und Gewicht nach hinten?
> 
> Rey



Naja damit das Hinterrad keinen Schlag mehr mitbekommt musst du natürlich dafür sorgen das dein Vorderrad die aufwärtsgerichtete Flugkurve erst verlässt wenn das Hinterrad über die Rampe hinweg ist.
Das erreichst du einerseits durch höhere Geschwindigkeit,stärkeres Ziehen und Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten...oder Alternativ eine längere Rampe bauen...

Wenn du nun so aber abspringst musst du natürlich in der Luft wieder runterdrücken vorne...


Beim Droppen gibt es ja auch mehrere Faktoren die die beste Abspringweise beeinflussen.Zbs. höhe des Drops,Steilheit der Landung,Gap zwischen Absprung und Landung etc etc.

Generell ist es so das mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr viel Arbeit am Lenker zu tun ist.Hast du nun jedoch einen Drop den man mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren muss,musst du natürlich mehr am Lenker ziehen da das Vorderrad ja längere Zeit alleine über die Absprungkante hinausragt.


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

esseidenn der ultralangsamdrop hat eine nahezu senkrechte landung, da muss man auch nur so dosiert am lenker ziehen, das der drehimpuls nicht so groß wird, das man nen halben frontflip macht (ein ganzer wäre ja nicht schlimm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (27. August 2010)

Jep,also immer den Drop und die Landung begutachten und einfach ein bisschen mitdenken und die Flugkurve einschaetzen...


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

genau so siehts aus


----------



## Flame-Blade (28. August 2010)

Dann klappts auch irgendwann mit sowas :-D


----------



## Jetpilot (28. August 2010)

woha


----------



## LB-Biker (28. August 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Dann klappts auch irgendwann mit sowas :-D



Sowas würde ich auch gerne machen, aber meine Federgabel schlägt schon bei 70cm Drops durch, ich glaube mein Bike oder zumindest meine Handgelenke würden sowas net überleben.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. August 2010)

es kommt auf die landung an, das größere problem bei soeiner höhe ist nur:

du bist sehr lange in der luft, (bei 5m (was hier etwa hinkommen dürfte) fällt man ca, 0,7sek: t=(5s/9,81m/s^2)^0,5) und weil du während du in der luft bist deinen drehimpuls praktisch nicht verändern kannst, musst du in der lage sein beim überrollen der kante so präzise zu am lenker zu ziehen, das du die landung ziemlich genau triffst, da du nach dieser höhe eine fallgeschwindigkeit von mehr als 25kmh erreicht hast (v=t*a). Die relativgeschwindigkeit zum landehang beträgt 25km/h-x wobei der wert x abhängig von der steilheit des hangs ist.


----------



## M132 (28. August 2010)

Du hast vergessen, in der ersten Formel 9,81 mit 0,5 zu multiplizieren.
--> t = (5 / (9,81 * 0,5)) ^0,5

dann kommt man auf 35,7 km/h.


----------



## Flame-Blade (28. August 2010)

Naja durch gewichtsverlagerung lässt sich auch noch während der Flugphase etwas korrigieren.Aber die grundsätzliche Flugkurve muss natürlich stimmen.

Hab da zu dem Drop auch noch ein schönes Slo-Mo Video wo man "Drop-Technik" recht gut sieht.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/38352/

Solange die Landung stimmt,sind große Drops kein Problem


----------



## LB-Biker (28. August 2010)

Meint ihr das geht mit nem Hardtrail mit sehr weicher 100mm Feder?

Ich habe ne Rampe ( 70cm) da fahre ich mit ca. 20 kmh drüber fliege dann 1m oder nen bissl höher  und Lande auch in so ner Schräge ( eig. recht sauber) und dabei schlägt meine Gabel auch schon durch 

Von daher würde ich sagen, dass mir bei 5m alles auseinanderfällt...

MfG


----------



## M132 (28. August 2010)

Vielleicht landest du zu stark auf dem Vorderrad. Mit dieser Gabel würde ich wohl eher keine 5-Meter-Drops versuchen (gut, das würde ICH auch mim Fully nicht )!
Was kannst du denn an der Gabel einstellen?

Ich bin mit dem Hardtail bis jetzt übrigens maximal 1,5 Meter gedroppt. Gabel ist nicht durchgeschlagen, aber ich wiege auch nicht mal 60 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (28. August 2010)

ne ich lande mit beiden gleichzeitig.

Einstellen kann ich (glaub ich) garnix, ist ne Manitou Stance static fluid flow 100mm


MfG


----------



## M132 (28. August 2010)

Hab gerade im Internet gelesen, dass die Gabel ohnehin viel zu weich ist...


----------



## Jetpilot (28. August 2010)

> Du hast vergessen, in der ersten Formel 9,81 mit 0,5 zu multiplizieren.


Hopla, danke für den hinweis.



> Meint ihr das geht mit nem Hardtrail mit sehr weicher 100mm Feder?


Technisch gesehen ja, wenn die notwendigen voraussetzung geschaffen wird, die im wesentlichen ist:
das System (fahrer und rad) müssen in der lage sein die auftretenen belastungen zu kompensieren, d.h. entweder über das fahrwerk oder über den muskel, knochen und sehnenapparat des fahrers (oder beides)

das wird bevorteilt, wenn die relativgeschwindigkeit (^= der umzuwandelnden kinetischen energie) zum landehang so gering wie möglich ist, d.h. je steiler der landehang, desto geringer die relativgeschwindigkeit und damit die abzubauende energie. 
Außerdem sollte das system sich in einer geeigneten position befinden (beide räder setzen gleichzeitig auf, dadurch verteilt sich die kraft gleichmäßig)

auf gut deutsch: du kannst mit einem 100mm hardtail auch sehr große sachen springen, wenn der hang in den du fällst 
a) steil genug ist und
b) du es drauf hast mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig zu landen.

schau dir slopestylebiker an, die fahren kaum mehr als 120mm federwege und machen die übelsten sachen mit den rädern, natürlich ist die geo und die kinematik optimiert, aber es geht.

wenn du nun sagst, das du sauber landest, dann scheinen die dabei auftretenden kräfte für die gabel zu groß zu sein, entweder ist also der hang nicht steil genug oder aber die *gabel zu weich.*


----------



## LB-Biker (28. August 2010)

die Gabel ist zu weich, die schlägt schon durch wenn ich in heftigem Wiegetritt fahre.

Bekomme ich für so ne Gabel noch Ersatzfedern? Wenn ja wieviel kostet denn sowas?
Habe von Gabeln ( zumindest vom Aufbau her) absolut keine Ahnung.

Passt evl. auch ne Feder von ner anderen Gabel, habe hier noch ne defekte Gabel rumliegen, wo die Feder noch top ist...


MfG


----------



## _Ronin_ (30. August 2010)

Also mit Droppen hab ich so angefangen:

Erst mal en Flachere Treppe mit kleinen Tritten und gutem Auslauf suchen
Dann die Treppe vlt so 5mal einfach runterfahren
Wenn du sicher die Treppe runter kommst, langsam anfahren und das Vorderrad anfangs nur ein bisschen hochziehen sodass das Vorderrad wieder in der Treppen aufkommt.
Wenn man das so 20x macht, hat man n gefühl für geschwindigkeit und absprung und auch das Landen beherscht man!


----------



## freeridewomen (1. September 2010)

Was auch helfen kann gegen die Angst vor dem Drop ist mentales Training; sieh Dir den Sprung an und spring in Gedanken rüber; versuche dabei, die Muskelgruppen anzuspannen und wieder Du entspannen, die Du auch nutzen würdest, wenn Du springst.
Versuche, den Drop so oft wie möglich vor dem Einschlafen in Gedanken durch zu gehen. Was auch hilft, ist Dir Videos von Drops per Helmkamera anzusehen und während des Guckens in Gedanken mit dem ganzen Körper mitzugehen.
Je öfter Du das in den Gedanken durchspielst, desto leichter wird Dir der "tatsächliche" Drop fallen, weil Du durch das ständige "in Gedanken durchspielen" irgendwann die Angst davor verlierst und Deine Muskelgruppen schon auf den Drop vorbereitet sind.
Wichtig ist auch, AKTIV zu landen und sich nicht zu 100 % auf die Federelemente zu verlassen. Den Großteil solltest Du noch immer per Körpereinstz abfedern und Dich nicht einfach in Dein Bike fallen lassen. Irgendwann wird es Dich sonst komplett aus den Dämpfern hauen und so eine Landung kann sehr schmerzhaft sein.
Bordsteinkante ist gut aber genauso gut kannst Du Dir im Gelände Drops bauen an Kanten, die Du immer wieder ein wenig höher bzw. tiefer gestaltest. Eine Landung im Gelände auf sandigem oder steinigen Boden ist doch noch etwas anderes als auf festem Betonboden irgendwo auf einer - wohlmöglich noch vielbefahrenen - Asphaltstraße.


----------



## Jetpilot (1. September 2010)

das mit dem mentalen training ist wirklich gut und man braucht es nicht nur auf drops zu beschränken. Es bringt auch viel, wenn man trails die man kennt nur in gedanken fährt. Man kann die qualität seiner Vorstellung auch recht einfach überprüfen, indem man die zeit der vorstellung mit der tatsächlichen fahrzeit vergleicht, je genauer die zeiten übereinstimmen, desto genauer die vorstellung. Insofern: Happy drops


----------



## dubbel (1. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> es kommt auf die landung an, das größere problem bei soeiner höhe ist nur:
> du bist sehr lange in der luft, und weil du während du in der luft bist deinen drehimpuls praktisch nicht verändern kannst, musst du in der lage sein beim überrollen der kante so präzise zu am lenker zu ziehen, das du die landung ziemlich genau triffst, ...





Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Naja durch gewichtsverlagerung lässt sich auch noch während der Flugphase etwas korrigieren.Aber die grundsätzliche Flugkurve muss natürlich stimmen.


die flugkurve ist nicht das problem, sondern die tatsache, dass du den drehimpuls nicht mehr verändern kannst: 
wenn du erst mal nach vorne oder hinten kippst, kannst du das durch gewichtsverlagerung höchstens minimal verlangsamen. 
du drehst dich aber trotzdem weiter. 
vorher am lenker ziehen ist das A und O, 
in der luft am lenker ziehen oder nach hinten lehnen ist quasi zwecklos.


----------



## Jetpilot (1. September 2010)

richtig, denn es gilt aktio=reaktio.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (2. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> das mit dem mentalen training ist wirklich gut und man braucht es nicht nur auf drops zu beschränken. Es bringt auch viel, wenn man trails die man kennt nur in gedanken fährt. Man kann die qualität seiner Vorstellung auch recht einfach überprüfen, indem man die zeit der vorstellung mit der tatsächlichen fahrzeit vergleicht, je genauer die zeiten übereinstimmen, desto genauer die vorstellung. Insofern: Happy drops





Wo du das mentale grade ansprichst: Was ich dabei richtig faszinierend finde ist, dass man sich durch das gedankliche fahren bestimmter Situationen selbst einen Adrenalinschub verpassen kann! Wenn man morgens auf Arbeit oder Schule mal wieder zu müde ist einach 3-4min verkrümeln eine "gute" Stelle seiner wahl durchfahren, adrenalin kassieren und glücklich sein.


----------



## M132 (3. September 2010)

War heute auch noch mal zum Droppen üben im Wald und fand es erstaunlich, wie schnell man die Angst verliert.
Vor den allerersten Drop (ca. 70-80 cm) mal wieder Angst, obwohl ich ihn schon mehrfach gesprungen bin. Danach wurde aus der Angst Respekt.

Dann wollte ich mich steigern: Wenige cm vor dem Drop ist ein Baumstumpf, über den man alternativ droppen kann, was den Sprung auf 1 Meter Höhe bringt.
Schon kam die Angst wieder, dann dachte ich aber daran, was hier vor einigen Tagen geschrieben wurde:


> Es gibt nix schlimmeres als den Spot ohne Erfolgserlebnis zu verlassen.


... und sprang einfach. Und es war super und schnell wurde aus der Angst wieder Respekt! 

Aber krass finde ich auch, wie unterschiedlich die Landungen sind. Mal butterweich, mal ziemlich hart, obwohl man ja immer gleich abspringt.


----------



## Jetpilot (3. September 2010)

ja super


----------



## freeridewomen (4. September 2010)

M132 schrieb:


> Aber krass finde ich auch, wie unterschiedlich die Landungen sind. Mal butterweich, mal ziemlich hart, obwohl man ja immer gleich abspringt.



Genau das ist der Irrtum. Das tut man nämlich leider nicht. Es wurde ja auch schon genauestens berechnet: schon minimale Abweichungen beim Absprung - ein wenig zu weit nach vorne gelehnt, den Lenker minimal links oder rechts eingeschlagen, die Knie ein wenig verkrampfter als beim ersten Sprung - können durch die Flugphase und die fehlende Möglichkeit zur Korrektur in der Luft ein gänzlich anderes Landungsergebnis bringen.
Aber richtig ist auf jeden Fall: WEITER MACHEN! Die Übung macht auch hier - wie überall - den Meister. Das ist wie beim Reiten: wer abgeworfen wird, MUSS auf jeden Fall wieder rauf und weiter machen. Sonst frisst sich irgendwann die Angst in den Kopf und gewinnt. Und wenn erst aus Respekt Angst wird, hat man verloren.
Der Respekt sollte auf jeden Fall bleiben und nie dem Leichtsinn weichen.

Bleib dran! Üb so oft es geht vor allem auf eher weicheren Böden im Wald oder auf Gras, da ist das nicht so schlimm wenn der Eisengaul Dich abwirft und Du stehst auch eher wieder auf!

Glückwunsch für Deine Disziplin und den Willen, es weiter zu versuchen!! Das ist schon die halbe Miete.


----------



## dubbel (6. September 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Irrtum. Das tut man nämlich leider nicht.


kommt drauf an, wo du die grenze setzt: 
genau genommen ist es natürlich unmöglich, zweimal genau den gleichen absprung zu machen (wenn man's mathematisch korrekt sehen will), 
aber wenn's um fahrtechnik geht, dann ist es ja logisch, dass ich beim üben die situation bzw. den ablauf "droppen" wiederhole - mit all den dazu gehörenden einflüssen.
und natürlich ist das dann immer der gleiche absprung.


----------



## haha (6. September 2010)

die beste übung, um beim drop nicht in der luft zu "versteifen":
bei gemäßigten sprüngen in der luft die arme anziehen und den lenker somit richtung oberkörper ziehen. das ganze vor der landung natürlich wieder rückgängig machen. so hat man auch bei großen drops die möglichkeit, trotz evtl. absinkendem vorderrads noch gegenzuwirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiM (7. September 2010)

ich bin heute mit meinem bike auch nen 1m drop ins flat gesprungen(habn hardtail mit 80mm gabel)
...bin zuerst mit dem hinterread aufgekommen..nnd direkt danach das VR..hat zieemlich reingehaun..war aber cool.


----------



## Jetpilot (7. September 2010)

guck mal deine laufräder nach


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (7. September 2010)

du musst nicht wirklich schnell sein, aber denk da dran deinen Lenker hoch zu zihen


----------



## M132 (7. September 2010)

Na ja, Lenker hochziehen ist wohl nicht wirklich das Wahre für Drops. Wie bereits gesagt, einfach nach hinten lehnen. Das Vorderrad sinkt nicht ab, wenn man es richtig macht.


----------



## sebi_13 (8. September 2010)

hab auchn hardtail, mit luftfedergabel (manitou axel super tpc 100cm)

kanns schon ziemlich gut
dazu ne frage; was ist besser: wenig oder viel druck in der Gabel (wiege knapp 50 kg)

@M132: seh ich auchso, kommt aber auch auf den drop und den speed an 
z.B.: so ab 30 km/h über ne schöne (selbstgebaute) schanze wirds schon lustig , da braucht man dann den lenker nicht mehr besonders hochziehen

Lg
sebi


----------



## Jetpilot (8. September 2010)

viel druck in die gabel ist da wohl eher besser, guck dir mal an wie hart die jungs die gabeln im dirtjump oder fourcross fahren. Die gabel ist da nur dazu da den "aufprall" zu dämpfen, soll aber möglichst wenig energie schlucken.

Ahja, glückwunsch übrigens: Du bist mein beweis dafür, das man mit "Bulls auch Downhill fahren" kann.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482587
cheers


----------



## sebi_13 (8. September 2010)

okay danke, ich probiers dann mal aus




> Ahja, glückwunsch übrigens: Du bist mein beweis dafür, das man mit "Bulls auch Downhill fahren" kann.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482587
> cheers


@Jetpilot:  danke, danke


----------



## Jetpilot (8. September 2010)

Ich finde einfach bulls wird unterbewertet.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. September 2010)

persönlich spring ich bei einem Drop ab, als würde ich einen leichten Bunny Hop machen und lande leicht auf dem Vorderrad

landet man zu erst auf dem Vorderrad hat man früher wieder Kontrolle übers Radl
Landet man erst mit dem Hinterrad oder mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig, pushed es den Körper nach vorn und die Gabel sagt weg und das Hinterrad wird dadurch entlastet. So steht das Rald sehr kopflastig da. Also Lenker tief und Hintern hoch. Der Überschlag ist da nich mehr weit, oder man muß weit nach hinten gehen um dies auszugleichen und hat dadurch keinen Druck mehr aufs Vorderrad. Dies verhindert jedwede Korrektur der Richtung nach der Landung oder Reaktion auf Gelände und man landet schnell im Gebüsch.

Landet man zu erst auf dem Vorderrad, sackt erst die Gabel ein und dann der Hinterbau. Während der Hinterbau einsackt, federt die Gabel schon wieder aus und man hat eine anständige Posititon auf dem Radl und kann direkt den Kurs korrigieren oder aufs nächste Hindernis reagieren.

In der Regel ist die Gabel auch straffer als der Hinterbau abgestimmt. Dadurch sagt die Gabel auch weniger weg.

Man sollte auch darauf achten, dass die Zugstufe am Hinterrad langsamer als am Vorderrad ist. 

Beim DH fahren hat man aber auch oft Drops welche man schlugt. Also nicht aktiv abspringt sondern das Radl eher nach unten drückt um schnell wieder auf dem Boden zu sein. Aber auch dort landet man zuerst auf dem Vorderrad. 
.


----------



## stöber (15. September 2010)

Mein problem ist immer noch das Timing  Jedenfalls gehe ich mal davon aus das es daran liegt...

Am vergangenen WE hatte ich reichlich Zeit zum üben, üben, üben...bestimmt bei 95% meiner Versuche bin ich zuerst auf dem HR gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (15. September 2010)

Dann reißt Du vmtl. das Vorderrad zu weit hoch.


----------



## Jetpilot (15. September 2010)

is doch ok wenn du auf dem hr etwas früher landest!?


----------



## flyingscot (15. September 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Landet man erst mit dem Hinterrad oder mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig, pushed es den Körper nach vorn und die Gabel sagt weg und das Hinterrad wird dadurch entlastet. So steht das Rald sehr kopflastig da.



Wieso wirst du kopflastig, wenn du mit beiden Räden gleichzeig aufsetzt? Bei korrekter Gewichtsverteilung federe ich vorne und hinten gleichzeitig und gleichmäßig ein.

Wenn du mit dem Hinterrad zuerst landet gibt es halt ein Drehmoment, dass dich im Prinzip nach vorne werfen will. Aber üblicherweise gleichst du das ja durch entsprechende dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten aus. Eben wie in klassischen Old-School-Drop-Technik mit Hardtails/Starrrädern, beim Trial wirds ja aufgrund fehlender Federung immer noch so gemacht.

Aber richtig, wenn man schnell die Kontrolle wieder haben will, ist eine Hinterradlandung nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## stöber (15. September 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Dann reißt Du vmtl. das Vorderrad zu weit hoch.


 
Ich versuche eigentlich ohne reissen am Lenker sondern durch, wie es so schön heißt, dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung das Bike nach vorne zu pushen. Irgendwie blöd zu erklären..hoffe man versteht was ich meine?! Vermutlich klappt das noch nicht ganz so wie es sollte!!

Bei der kleinen "Übungsstufe" war es vom Prinzip kein Problem mit dem HR zuerst zu landen, aber ich denke wenn die Landung steiler wird kann es einen beim HR aufsetzten recht flott nach vorne schlenzen 
Also so wie es flyingscot beschrieben hat.


----------



## M132 (15. September 2010)

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Neigung des Untergrundes. Nehmen wir an, du springst im Flachen ab und deine Landezone ist um x° geneigt (bergab). Je größer x, desto eher landest du auch auf dem Hinterrad. Wäre für mich logisch.

Bin übrigens stolz darauf, wie viel ich mich mittlerweile traue. Am Anfang Angst vor dem Drop, der nicht mal 1 Meter hoch ist und am Sonntag bin ich direkt mal ca. 1,7 Meter gedroppt (Drop auf Augenhöhe, bin 1,80m groß).
Das Gefühl ist einfach zu geil: Vor dem Drop hatte ich etwas Angst, hielt sich aber in Grenzen, da ich wusste, dass ich es kann. Und dann einfach springen & Adrenalin spüren 

Übrigens auch interessant, dass der Aufschlag dort schwächer war als 50 cm auf Asphalt ins Flat zu droppen.


----------



## flyingscot (15. September 2010)

stöber schrieb:


> Ich versuche eigentlich ohne reissen am Lenker sondern durch, wie es so schön heißt, dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung das Bike nach vorne zu pushen. Irgendwie blöd zu erklären..hoffe man versteht was ich meine?! Vermutlich klappt das noch nicht ganz so wie es sollte!!



Du meinst vermutlich den Floater Drop. Den verwende ich eigentlich nur bei kleineren Drops bis vielleicht 1m. Der Nachteil ist halt, das man bei der Landung durch die Gewichtsverlagerung beim Absprung mit einer hecklastiger Gewichtsverteilung landet. Bei größeren Höhen ist das alles andere als sinnvoll, auch wenn man dann Zeit hätte dies in der Luft noch zu ändern.

Bei größeren Drops springe ich aktiv ab, häufig mit einem Schweine Hop oder Bunny Hop. Gerade durch ersteren hat man schön das Gewicht zentral über dem Bike.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

finde ich auch, nur würd ich den schweinehop eher als abdrücken bezeichnen. Beim bunnyhop hab ich irgentwie immer die tendenz etwas frontlastig zu landen.


----------



## flyingscot (16. September 2010)

Genau, durch den Bunny Hop passiert es schnell, dass noch ein leichter Drehimpuls nach vorne bleibt... in der Luft kann man den nicht wirklich kompensieren.


----------



## stöber (16. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Bei größeren Drops springe ich aktiv ab, häufig mit einem Schweine Hop oder Bunny Hop. Gerade durch ersteren hat man schön das Gewicht zentral über dem Bike.


 
Das hätte ich jetzt echt genau andersrum erwartet!? Also aktiv abspringen eher bei niedrigen Drops.
Der "HäschenHopp" funzt bei mir im Moment noch eher schlecht als recht, deswegen spielt da bei mir der Hosenschissfaktor noch eine erhebliche Rolle 
Aber Wurst...bei nächster Gelegenheit werde ich das mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconoclast (20. September 2010)

ich springe jeden drop relativ gleich... weder mit bunny noch mit schweinehopp
ich wüste aber auch nicht wie ich beschreiben soll, was ich beim "absprung" genau mache... ich fahre einfach nur runter 
und da spielt es absolut keine rolle ob 40cm oder 4m...


----------



## M132 (12. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine Frage bezüglich Risiko... Und zwar bin ich heute noch mal den knapp 2-Meter-Drop hier im Wald mit meinem Hardtail gesprungen, was richtige übel hätte ins Auge gehen können.
Und zwar bin ich zuerst auf dem Vorderrad aufgekommen (nicht heftig, aber bin dann halt mim Nose-Wheelie weitergefahren), konnte nicht mehr bremsen und rauschte voll in einen dünnen Baum, wo ich mich mit meinen Armen abfangen konnte. Bis auf einer kleinen Schürfwunde ist nichts passiert, wäre da nichts gewesen, wäre ich wohl noch mal 5 Meter gedroppt (geht relativ steil runter), wäre da ein dicker Baum gewesen, hätte es im Krankenhaus enden können.

Und jetzt meine Frage: Das waren jetzt nicht mal 2 Meter - ich beherrsche zwar die Drop-Technik, aber jeder macht ja mal Fehler. Wie ist das, wenn man bei einem doppelt oder dreimal so hohen Drop einen Fehler macht? Werden diese Drops nur mit voller Schutzausrüstung (Safety Jacket) gefahren und / oder geht man das Risiko ein, schlimm verletzt zu werden? Wie oft fliegt ihr bei so riskanten Sachen hin?

Viele Grüße

Edit: Übrigens gehe ich davon aus, dass ich jetzt wieder etwas mehr Respekt vor dem Drop bekomme. Soll ich ihn trotzdem noch mal fahren - wenn man vom Pferd fällt, soll man ja auch noch mal drauf?!


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Oktober 2010)

> zuerst auf dem Vorderrad aufgekommen (nicht heftig, aber bin dann halt mim Nose-Wheelie weitergefahren),


hättest du das mal auf der rampage vorgeführt...


----------



## M132 (12. Oktober 2010)

Jo, war ja leider keine Absicht 
Am besten sollte ich mir auch mal Ellenbogenschützer kaufen, wäre bis jetzt sehr hilfreich gewesen...


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Oktober 2010)

safetyjacket ist m.E. besser, weil nichts rutschen kann. Ellenbogen-unterarmkombi is mir auf wurzelfeldern immer übers handgelenk gerutscht, war nicht so toll.


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (12. Oktober 2010)

also ich kann dir vielleicht nicht sagen wir man das macht,aber ich kann dir sagen wie man es nicht macht (heute bei einem freund beobachtet) also du solltest nicht mit 8 km/h auf den drop zu fahren und auf den letzten brett die vorderbremse durchzihen so das du einen halben frontflip machst und mit den rücken auf die landefläche klatschst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M132 (12. Oktober 2010)

Also die Technik beherrsche ich eigentlich schon recht gut, nur bin ich halt jetzt einmal zuerst auf dem Vorderrad aufgekommen, die 10 Male davor ging der Drop super.


----------



## dafreeriderz (13. Oktober 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich den Floater Drop. Den verwende ich eigentlich nur bei kleineren Drops bis vielleicht 1m. Der Nachteil ist halt, das man bei der Landung durch die Gewichtsverlagerung beim Absprung mit einer hecklastiger Gewichtsverteilung landet. Bei größeren Höhen ist das alles andere als sinnvoll, auch wenn man dann Zeit hätte dies in der Luft noch zu ändern.
> 
> Bei größeren Drops springe ich aktiv ab, häufig mit einem Schweine Hop oder Bunny Hop. Gerade durch ersteren hat man schön das Gewicht zentral über dem Bike.




Wirklich gut erklärt-flyingscot! Thats ist....


----------



## LuxImDreck (14. Oktober 2010)

Hey...
Ich hab ein Funworks Dirtmaster mit einer Marzocchi Freeride (130mm), Single Track Felgen, 2,5 Zoll Reifen, Truvativ Vorbau und Kurbeln, 203er Scheibenbremsen hinten und vorne un einen breiten Lenker...

Wie tief denkt ihr kann ich damit droppen? Ich bin Anfänger also rechnet mal mit schlechter bis keiner Technik 

Und muss ich beim droppen mit einem Hardtail irgendwas besonderes beachten?


----------



## M132 (14. Oktober 2010)

Drop lieber erst mal wirklich ganz niedrig, damit du die Technik lernst. Also am besten nur so hoch, dass nichts passiert, wenn du den Drop versiebst...

Na ja, schön den Aufprall mit den Beinen abfedern. Und wie tief du damit droppen kannst, hängt halt von der Landung ab. Ins Flat wird damit halt nicht so extrem viel gehen, wenn die Landezone schön geneigt ist, dann ist das was anderes.
By the Way kann ich mit meinem 100-mm-Hardtail mindestens 1,80m droppen. Ist halt das höchste, was ich hier im Wald habe.


----------



## LuxImDreck (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin letztmal so um die 75cm gedroppt und wäre da bei der Landung schon fast über den Lenker gegangen, obwohl ich mich zu weit zurückgelehnt hab...

ka was ich falsch gemacht hab...


----------



## M132 (16. Oktober 2010)

Dann war es nicht weit genug. Oder ist die Anfahrt steil und du landest im Flachen? Dann ständen Landung und Absprung ja in einem gewissen Winkel zueinander, was dies begründen könnte.


----------



## .floe. (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich stehe gerade auch vor einer Aufgabe, und der Schissfaktor ist recht hoch. Wenn es denn ein normaler Drop wäre...da käm ich mit klar. Normal fahr ich einfach mit angemessenem Tempo über die Kante, richte mein Bike nach der Landezone aus und das klappt soweit. Nix mit Bunny etc. Nun steht da aber ca 1m vor der leicht abgerundeten Kante ein kleiner Kicker, danach gehts recht steil - aber noch fahrbar - abfallend ca 2,5m tief in eine Senke. Ohne den Kicker fahr ich an der Stelle mit Geschwindigkeit über die Kante, drücke leicht vorne runter und lande gerade noch in der Schräge, bevor es eben wird. Bei Kickern ziehe ich normal immer leicht am Vorderrad, damit ich sauber drüber komme - ich habe an dieser Stelle echt Hemmungen, weil mir der Bewegungsablauf nicht klar ist. Eigentlich drüber über den Kicker, dabei Vorderrad leicht anheben - in der Luft dann Vorderrad wieder runter um sauber in der Schräge zu landen. Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass wenn die Geschwindigkeit und der Bewegungsablauf nicht 100% passen, das Ganze ordentlich in die Hose gehen kann! 
Die Stelle könnte man auch als einen Double definieren, dessen Landehügel ca 2m unterhalb des Absprungs liegt bei einer Strecke von vielleicht 1,5m zwischen Absprung und Landung


----------



## Marc B (18. Oktober 2010)

Meine kleine Zusammenfassung zum Floater-Drop:

*Floater Drop*: Diese Drop-Technik ist fÃ¼r GelÃ¤ndekanten sinnvoll, an denen man keine sehr lange Airtime hat und auch kein Gap Ã¼berspringen muss.

In der Grundposition fÃ¤hrt man auf die Kante zu. Nicht zu stark vor der Kante abbremsen â ein wenig Schwung braucht man, damit das Vorderrad nicht gleich hinter der Kante absackt. Sobald das Vorderrad die Kante passiert, bewegt man den KÃ¶rper hinter den Sattel und zieht den Lenker nach hinten/oben. Dabei streckt man die Arme, um ein Absacken des Vorderrades zu verhindern. In der Airtime bringt man den KÃ¶rper wieder zentral Ã¼ber das Bike und fÃ¤hrt Arme und Beine wie ein Fahrwek aus, um die Landung geschmeidig abfedern zu kÃ¶nnen.

Den Floater-Drop nutzt man auch bei klassischen Drop-Kanten mit kurzer Flugbahn und recht langsamen Tempo (gibt es hÃ¤ufig im steilen, technischen GelÃ¤nde). Ein Abspringen mit Bunny-Hop-Impuls ist bei solchen Kanten fehl am Platz, da man das Bike schnell und kontrolliert wieder am Boden haben mÃ¶chte.

*Tipp*: Um den Bewegungsablauf zu verinnerlichen ist es ideal, an hohen Bordsteinkanten zu Ã¼ben. Dadurch bekommt man Sicherheit und das richtige Timing fÃ¼r den Moment, an dem man die Absprungbewegung vollzieht.







(Ich mit meinem alten Rad)





_Ein passendes Video dazu_:






Den Floater-Drop, so wie ich ich ihn auf dem Bild oben gezeigt habe, nutzt man auch bei klassischen Drop-Kanten mit kurzer Flugbahn und recht langsamen Tempo (gibt's hÃ¤ufig im steilen, technischen GelÃ¤nde). Ein Abspringen mit Bunny-Hop-Impuls ist bei solchen Kanten fehl am Platz, da man das Bike schnell und kontrolliert wieder am Boden haben mÃ¶chte.

Siehe:





Die _*Drop-Version mit aktivem Absprung*_ (Bunny-Hop-Bewegung) mache ich auch gerne bei Drops mit kleinem Gap zum Ãberspringen:


----------



## FireGuy (29. Oktober 2010)

super zusammenfassung hat mir schon geholfen


----------



## PiR4Te (11. November 2010)

Ich habe auf meiner strecke einen drop, mit dem ich einen Weg überspringen müßte, das problem ist, die entfernung um in der Schräge zu landen und nicht im Flat (auf dem Weg).

Der Drop ist ca 1,5m hoch und ich müßte geschätzte 3 bis 4 m überspringen, ist das überhaupt möglich?

Ich denke, ich kann mir keinen Fehleversuch leisten, da ich ansonsten ziemlich Crashe.

Weiß auch nicht ob mein Bike eine so unsanfte Landung mitmachen würde (Canyon nerve AM)

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (11. November 2010)

das sollte gehen, wenn die absprungkante eine steigung hat oder zumindest flach ist und wenn die anfahrt und der auslauf ausreichend hohe geschwindigkeiten erlaubt.
Ob du das wirklich einem Nerve zutrauen willst ist allein dir überlassen.


----------



## PiR4Te (12. November 2010)

Ich glaub meinem Nerven kann ich das zutrauen, solange ich nicht im Flat lande, bin glücklicherweise nicht der schwerste. 

Die Absprungkante ist flach ohne kicker.

Es ist also nur eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit... Einfach Vollgas aufs "nichts" zufahren... 

Ich glaub so weit bin ich noch nicht .

Gruss


----------



## Marc B (12. November 2010)

Langsam rantasten an ähnlichen aber kleineren Drops mit Gap. Und dann jemanden mitnehmen, der viel Erfahrung hat und "vorspringt" - dann weiss man, wie schnell man sein sollte.


----------



## Datenwurm (19. November 2010)

So kann ein Drop bei mir aussehen (in dem Fall Rittershausen Zieldrop).

Nein, ich will keine Technik Tips.

Nein, das sieht so wirklich nicht gut aus.

Aber bei höhen über 3-4m droppe ich so - Lenker hoch und beine lang nach der Absprungkante. So kann ich am besten Korrekturen vornehmen, egal ob zu kurz oder zu weit.

Ich glaube zu meinen Hardtail -zeiten habe ich angefangen (flat)drops so zu springen...



Bei Drops, wo Höhe etwa = weite ist nutze ich aber gerne die floater technik (habe aber eben erst gesehen, dass es die gibt XD) denn damit kann man sicher sein, dass das VR nicht absackt und die Fluglage ist sehr stabil.


Aber alles, was ich bislang an Fahrtechnik beherrsche ist nur durch üben und überlegen entstanden - wenns sich schnell und weich (flowig) anfühlt ists gut. Sachen wie Scrubs oder Kurventechniken kann ich mir bspw. nicht durch Bilder angucken aneignen... Lieber selber zu nem Thema Gedanken machen und ab dafür.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/10099 

bei 0:42, floater in groß

Die "HR vor" technik is auch nich schlecht, so noch nie gesehen


----------



## Norman. (2. Dezember 2010)

Hey, ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr euch an große Drops rantastet? (So wieder im Vid. unter mir) Ich bin im Herbst einen ca. 4m Drop gesprungen, bin aber leider viel zu schnell gewesen.
Habt ihr Tips, wie ich im Kopf "abschalten" kann?


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Dezember 2010)

am "einfachsten" finde ich ist es, wenn man einen hat der es vormacht, da kann man geschwindigkeit und bewegung besser abschätzen. Was es manchmal in parks gibt ist sone dropzone mit unterschiedlichen höhen, da kannste das gut trainieren.
Den Kopf auszuschalte ist m.E. der falsche weg, weil man bei solchen höhen/weiten/geschwindigkeiten im falle eines sturzes eine nicht unerhebliche menge energie aufnehmen müsste...Also so kisten mach ich nur dann wenn ich mir sicher sein kann das es gut geht, hab den seit dem vid leider aiuch nicht mehr gemacht weil da die nass/blätter/schnee phase begann


----------



## Norman. (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja, solche Dropzonen gibts bei uns im Park leider nicht 
Aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Dezember 2010)

ansonsten kannst du dir ja nen möglichst langen, gleichmäßig steilen hang suchen und nen einfachen drop bauen den du beliebig weit springen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (3. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, das wär ne Idee Muss ich mich im Frühjahr mal auf die Suche machen. 
Danke


----------



## mad raven (1. Mai 2020)

auch wenn der Thread hier schon ewig alt ist, thematisch passts:
grundsätzlich weiß kenne ich die Technik und habe kein bis wenig Probleme mit Drops - solange die Absprungkante flach oder leicht aufwärts geneigt ist. Ist die Kante aber abschüssig habe ich Probleme das Vorderrad oben zu halten. Ich hätte erwartet, dass die Technik die selbe (ähnlich genug) sein sollte. 
Ich versuche das Bike mit den Fersen unter mir hindurch zu schieben während ich aus den Oberkörper/Rücken am Lenker ziehe - i.E. ähnlich wie beim Manual. Nur habe ich das Gefühl, ich müsste *viel *weiter zurück mit dem Oberkörper als bei einer flachen oder ansteigenden Kante.

Leider habe ich kein Video zur Hand, weil ich nicht regelmäßig zu diesem Drop komme.


----------



## Felger (2. Mai 2020)

Evtl mal die Technik von RD versuchen?






Kannst ja Rückmeldung geben. Ist auf alle Fälle mal anders. Aber zentral überm Rad bleiben is nie falsch...


----------



## mad raven (2. Mai 2020)

@Felger danke. das video kennei ich schon (sowie das 1. dazu). Mein problem bei abfallenden kanten ist: sobald das vorderad über der kante ist verliert es an höhe. In Rich worten müsste das zwische Phase 1 und Phase 2 sein.

Wenn ich mir das Vidoe in slow-motion angucke ist die eingangsphase auch sehr ähnlich zu einem Floater-Drop.



Hier sieht man dass er deutlich hinter dem sattel sitzt und das gewicht tief und (eher) hinten hat.

Genau an dieser stelle (bzw. ein paar sekundenbruchteile vorher)  sackt mir das vorderrad aber schon unter die absprungkante ab. Wenn der Absprung flach/ansteigend ist kann ich es mit einer manual-like bewegung daran hindern.


----------



## Felger (6. Mai 2020)

warscheinlich wird auch er ganz leicht nach hinten verlagern - aber an sich geht er hauptsächlich zentral tief und eigentlich scrubed er den drop mehr oder weniger. er drückt ja das rad gleich wieder zentral unter sich. ggf bist du ja generel etwas zu frontlastig? probiers mal zentraler über dem rad


----------

